# Retirement Livery



## brightmount (5 March 2018)

Seems to be rare as hen's teeth to find space on a retirement livery yard. Even rarer to find 2 spaces. I am on a couple of waiting lists but everywhere else I have tried haven't even got spaces on their waiting lists! I was wondering if any forum members operate or know of a smaller private arrangement or anywhere with vacancies or the possibility of vacancies. I am looking for grass livery with good ground and shelter, and 5-star care from someone who lives on site and would care as well as I would for my own. Kent or Sussex preferred.


----------



## HashRouge (5 March 2018)

I found my place (in Sussex) by posting on Facebook. I wasn't specifically looking for retirement livery but that's sort of what I ended up with (two retired ponies on full grass livery). My YM runs a very small set up and we are her only two grass liveries. She has a couple more that are stabled. I would try Facebook, if you haven't already. The Livery and Grazing in the South East group has quite a few things come up, including retirement livery.


----------



## Jo_Cathcart (5 March 2018)

Yes locale Facebook equestrian groups definitely the best way to find somewhere!


----------



## brightmount (5 March 2018)

Thanks HR, I'll have a look at that group. Bit reluctant to go public on Facebook that I'm looking as don't want to hurt current YM's feelings, you know how it is, but I just need more help as struggling with the current situation.


----------



## HashRouge (5 March 2018)

You could ask a friend/ family member to post the ad for you? I have done that before, though found it annoying having to arrange everything via my sister!


----------



## brightmount (5 March 2018)

Lol! Good thinking!

That Facebook page is brilliant btw. Feeling a bit more optimistic now.


----------



## HashRouge (6 March 2018)

brightmount said:



			Lol! Good thinking!

That Facebook page is brilliant btw. Feeling a bit more optimistic now.
		
Click to expand...

It is great, loads of stuff comes up


----------



## mrsh2010 (17 March 2018)

Did you find somewhere? My friend has a lovely place in oxfordshire


----------



## brightmount (23 March 2018)

mrsh2010 said:



			Did you find somewhere? My friend has a lovely place in oxfordshire
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit far, I would need to be able to visit, but thank you x


----------

